# All Slavic: I understand



## LilianaB

I am interested what constructions are used in various Slavic languages and dialects to express the idea of:
_I understand_. 

If you can kindly translate those sentences into your languages and discuss other possible ways of expressing the same. I understand a lot of English words.


----------



## Brainiac

Hi Lily 

Serbian: Razumem. (Razumijem)
or: Shvatam.
You can use verbe videti (to see) sometimes too, Da, vidim = Yes, I understand.
There's is: Jasno mi je. (It's clear to me)

In Croatian:
Shvaćam. (And razumijem)


----------



## osemnais

I understand = разбирам


----------



## xpictianoc

what about other words in BSC like: kontam, kužim, kapiram?


----------



## itreius

They're fine in colloquial language, perhaps even better suited than the examples that were previously given, but not so much for formal situations.

Also, using _žimku_ (< kužim) is quite common here.


----------



## xpictianoc

razmem is in Kajkavian? Isn't it?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

I understand a lot of English words. = *Razumem veliko angleških besed.

*I can't think of any synonyms that standard Slovenian would use in this context.


----------



## YKYPEH

Russian:

Я понимаю много английских слов. This verb requires genetive.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

I understand a lot of English words. = *Rozumiem veľa anglických slov.*

I understand = *Chápem / Rozumiem / Je mi to jasné*


----------



## itreius

xpictianoc said:


> razmem is in Kajkavian? Isn't it?



Yes, it is. (_razmem, razmeš, razme, razmeme, razmete, razmeju_)


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
Я розумію багато англійських слів. /I understand/
Я багато англійських слів зрозумію. /I shall understand/
Багато англійських слів мені зрозумілі. /Clearly/
Багато які англійські слова я второпаю. /Irony/
Я багато англійських слів збагну. /I shall understand/
Я багато англійських слів утямлю. /I shall understand/
Я багато англійських слів доберу. /I shall understand/
Багато які англійські слова мені втямки. /Irony/


----------



## trosheniorasi

Polish: Ja rozumiem


----------



## Brainiac

I understand a lot of English words.
BCS:
_Разумем пуно енглеских речи.
Razumijem puno engleskih rječi.

_(I forgot to write it in my previous post)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I forgot to mention an informal (non-standard) word for "understand" that is common in many Slovenian dialects: *zastopiti

*Standard Slovenian authorities frown upon it because it is a direct translation -- a calque -- of the German verb *verstehen*.


----------



## DenisBiH

Brainiac said:


> I understand a lot of English words.
> BCS:
> _Разумем пуно енглеских речи.
> Razumijem puno engleskih_ _rječi__ riječi __.
> 
> _(I forgot to write it in my previous post)



Just a small correction.


----------



## Brainiac

Hehehe.... hvala l*ij*epo Denis


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Polish: (Ja) rozumiem dużo wyrazów angielskich.
(Ja) rozumiem wiele słów angielskich.


----------

